# Flyback monitor Samsung Syncmaster 17glsi



## fercelp (Oct 3, 2007)

Quería saber si hay alguna manera  de saber que flay back  va, o las especificaciones del flay back que posee el monitor "samsung Syncmaster 17glsi" por que se me quemo y lo termine perdiendo. 

desde ya gracias


----------



## farzy (Oct 5, 2007)

esta es una tabla de flybacks originales y reemplazos para diferentes marcas de monitores asi que seguro ahi esta el que necesitas.:


----------



## ROGELIO (Dic 4, 2008)

La tabla de repuestos para monitores esta buena. Ahora hace falta una para flay back de televisores 
sobre todo para los antiguos  como hitachi ,fisher,zeniht por ejemplo . Alguna pagina donde se puedan
encontrar.


----------



## rgach (Dic 21, 2009)

alguien conose un remplazo para este numero jf0101-82806a de flay back no lgro conseguirlo gracias.


----------



## jaftsu (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola a todos veo que este tema es un poco viejo y pues me parece interesante, veo que los flay-backs tienen varios pines yo realmente quiero saber y entender el funcionamiento de estos como estan conformados internamente y cual es el proposito general de estos voltages si alguien tiene un manual con el que me puedan ayudar se los agradecere.
Saludos y quedo de ustedes.


----------

